# erstes Zeichen eines Strings herausfinden



## Guest (14. Jan 2008)

Wie kann ich auf das erste Zeichen eines Strings zugreifen?


```
String test = "Hallo";
// würde gene das "H" auslesen
```


----------



## Niki (14. Jan 2008)

```
char ersterChar = test.charAt(0);
```


----------



## Guest (14. Jan 2008)

Erstes Zeichen als char bekommst du mit 

```
String#charAt(int)
```

Wenn du es als String haben willst kannst du auch noch

```
String#subString(0,1)
```

nehmen


----------



## number8 (14. Jan 2008)

Jetzt muss ich mal klugscheißen...
Natürlich sollte man den String vorher auf die Länge bzw. Null prüfen.


----------

